# suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen



## core 9090 (13. Dezember 2011)

*suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*

hallo,
kennt jemand ein paar gute strategie spiele um mit 2-8 spielern über netzwerk zu spielen?
habe so an anno 2070 oder rise of nations gedacht.
die spiele sollten schon mit älteren pcs zu spielen sein (intel core2 duo 2,3ghz, nvidia gt 120)

schon mal danke.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*

Da könnte man zu "Klassikern" wie Empire Earth oder Anno 1602 greifen...
Sins of a Solar Empire könntest du dir auch ansehen.


----------



## wuschi (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*

vieleicht Warcraft3 +add on ( ja es gab auch warcraft spiele vor wow )


----------



## michelthemaster (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*

Company of Heroes im Lan, extremst geil. Blitzkrieg Mod würde ich optional noch dazu empfehlen. Ansonsten AOE 1-3, Half-Life (Teil und 2), CS(S), Farcry 2.Diablo 2 und Starcraft 1 und 2 natürlich auch 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*

Titan Quest wäre ne Idee, aber ich denke das geht nur zu viert.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*

da fallen mir ausschließlich klassiker ein:
-c&c generals
-warcraft3 frozen throne
-empire earth
oder wenns nicht UNBEDINGT strategiespiele sein müssen
-baldurs gate (alle teile)
-diablo (alle teile)


----------



## nick9999 (2. Januar 2012)

Age of Mythology
Ground Control 2 (bin mir jetzt nicht sicher mit wie vielen Leuten man das zocken kann)
Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 & 2
Empire at War: Forces of Corruption (3)


----------



## Darkisma (2. Januar 2012)

Total War Reihe.
Sind super Strategiespiele.

Oder Civilisation 4 etc.


----------



## HAWX (2. Januar 2012)

Darkisma schrieb:
			
		

> Total War Reihe
> Sind super Strategiespiele



Das muss einem aber gefallen, ich finde die Total War Reihe zum einschlafen träge und langweilig, dass muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*



HAWX schrieb:


> Das muss einem aber gefallen, ich finde die Total War Reihe zum einschlafen träge und langweilig, dass muss jeder selbst wissen.


Seh ich genauso, ich hab ein paar Teile (auch Shogun II) und ich halts da drin keine 10 Minuten aus


----------



## ACDSee (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*

Diablo2 + Ad-On LOD läuft auf jedem System, ist günstig verfügbar und macht einfach Laune.
Wenn es ein Stück krasser sein soll, lad dir die Chaos-Empire-Mod dazu.
*
Counterstrike*. Das LAN-Game schlechthin, kann man Tagelang durchzocken.
Wenns lustig sein Soll: *Worms* , recht egal welche Fassung, macht Laune und garantiert Spielspass.


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*

Supreme Commander Forged Alliance 
Sins of a Solar Empire 
Company of Heroes 
Dawn of War Reihe


----------



## nick9999 (2. Januar 2012)

Supreme Commander FA ist definitiv super. Besonders die Map Größe ist beeindrucken. Ich finde nur die Aeon ein wenig OP im Endgame


----------



## HAWX (2. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich genauso, ich hab ein paar Teile (auch Shogun II) und ich halts da drin keine 10 Minuten aus



Yes einfach extrem träge das Spiel


----------



## Robonator (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*



HAWX schrieb:


> Yes einfach extrem träge das Spiel


 Ansichtssache  Aber ich komm auch nur mit Medieval 2 Total War klar die anderen Teile sind irgendwie... komisch 

Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand Supreme Commander 2 genannt? Ist meiner Meinung nach auch n gutes Game


----------



## HAWX (2. Januar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Ansichtssache



As I said before, guck mal nach oben


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: suche lan spiel für 2-8 personen*

WC3 (+) Towerdeffense  
  StarCraft 1   

Shooter:
Vampire Slayer (HL1 mod) 
Battlefield 2 mit 64 Bots und 100% KI Schwierigkeit


----------

